# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  من البوم اللاعب المهارى خالد سيكا (رحمه الله )

## على الصغير

*

اللاعبان خالد سيكا وقدوره جاء الى المريخ من فريق الزهره الامدرمانى 
تسبقهما سمعتهما وهما نجمان بكامل النجوميه 
مهاره وفن وتخصصا مع الزهره بهزيمه فرق القمه 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*وصلتنى صور بالايميل بواسطه الاخ زعيمابى وقال اخذت من ابن المرحوم خالد سيكا 



ساعدونا فى التعرف على من بالصوره 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*مع اللاعب عطا ابوالقاسم 



*

----------


## على الصغير

*اللاعب بعد فترته بالمريخ سافر الى اليمن ولعب لفريق القادسيه ثم درب فريق الشباب باليمن على ما اظن


 مع فريق القادسيه اليمنى
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

 يظهر فى الصوره اللاعب سامى عزالدين
*

----------


## ود الشامي

*ياسلااااااااااااام الف شكر وربنا يرحمه
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*


فريق المريخ ساعدونا بالاسماء
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيكا وهدفه فى الهلال
المريـخ يهـزم الهـلال بهـدف صاروخـي لسـيكا
سامـي عـز الديـن نجـم اللقـاء عـذب
كـل لاعبـي الهـلال بذكائـه الخـارق ومرونتـه المموسـقة


* التاريخ : الثلاثاء 1 ديسمبر 1981
* النتيجة : 1/صفر للمريخ
* هدف المريخ : خالد سيكا
* تفاصيل المباراة :
إنتصر المريخ علي الهلال بهدف مرسوم
لعبه سيكا في مرمي الهلال
عندما خرج حسن الطيب متأخراً بعض الشئ
وكان سيكا قد تخلص من رقابة طارق أحمد آدم
من الناحية الشرقية لمنتصف ملعب الهلال
في الشوط الأول وجري وأخذ خانة ممتازة
في مكان الأستوبر طارق وجاءته الكروة مقشرة
وعرف كيف يلعبها في المرمي
ولو كان هناك نفاهماً بين مدافعي الهلال
كان مفروضاً علي صديق الرميلة أن يملأ الخانة الخالية
طالما كان صاحبها غائباً في تلك اللحظة
ولكن الأخ صديق ظل جامداً في خانة الظهير الأيسر
ولم يصحي إلا بعد أن وقعت الواقعة وجاء الهدف القاتل
كانت المباراة في جملتها متكافئة من حيث العرض والعطاء
المريخ كان أكثر خطورة في الشوط الأول
خاصة عندما تكون الكرة تحت القدم الذهبي سامي عز الدين
تسيد الهلال الشوط الثاني
ولكن لأن كل واحد عايز يجيب قون لوحده
ولأنهم كلهم بما فيهم صلاح أبو روف
كانوا مستعجلين أكثر من اللازم
ومتحمسين لدرجة إنعدام الوزن
ضاعت سيادتهم تحت أقدام مدافعي المريخ
لعب المريخ بطريقة دفاعية طيلة الشوطين
رغم أن لاعبيه كانوا الأفضل من حيث
مستوي اللياقة
والإنتشار السريع
خاصة وأن سامي كان يشكل قوة ضاربة ومتحركة
لها أثرها الفعال في زعزعة وسط دفاع الهلال
وترك سيكا وقدورة فقط في الهجوم
مدرب الهلال أخطأ عندما أخرج عواض المزعج
وبخروجه إرتاح دفاع المريخ بقيادة سليمان عبد القادر
سامي والذي كان قد رفض المشاركة حتي تدخل الأجاويد
كان بالأمس فارس الفرسان عذب كل لاعبي الهلال
بذكائه الخارق ومرونته المموسقة
التي تشبه عزف الناي في الريف المصري
سليمان عبد القادر أكد أن الدهن في العتاقي
عرف كيف يفسد طائشات الهلال
ويكفي أنه نشن واحدة من كراته في المتفرجين
ووقعت علي رأس حربة السياج وطرشقت
سيكا وجد الفرصة وأفلت من الرقابة وجاب قون الغلب
عماد الضباط ملأ وظيفة الأستوبر في المريخ بجدارة
كمال عبد الوهاب شاهد اللقاء وقال
إن المريخ تفوق في الشوط الأول
والهلال في الثاني
وسامي كان نجم اللقاء ومغير مجري المباراة
عواض عابدين لاعب خطير
وتفاجأت عندما أخرجه المدرب فابيرا فأراح المريخ منه
مبروك للمريخ وهاردلك للهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*في اواسط ثمانينات القرن الماضي برز نجم المهاجم المشهور المرحوم خالد عبد الرحمن سيكا ضمن لاعبي فريق الزهرة الامدرماني
وكان دوري الثانية له نكهته الخاصة 
في احدى مباريات دوري الثانية كانت في مباراة مهمة للزهرة والفريق الثاني ماعندو فيها كبير غرض ويبدو ان إدارة الفريق المنافس باعوا القضية ولمن اللاعب الخلوق سيكا شعر بالبيع خلع فنيلتو وغادر الملعب محتجاً على المهزلة رغم انو فريقوا كان غالب ساعتها ثلاثة صفر ...
طلع سيكا من الميدان واخد على كدا كرت أحمر من الحكم لانو غادر الملعب بدون اذنو 
لكن ...........
كل جمهور الثانية احترم تصرفو واخلاقو العالية 
*

----------


## على الصغير

*مباريات المريخ موسم 1984 



2 مارس 1984استاد المريخ 
المريخ 3 القادسية السعودي 1 
دحدوح سيكا و عمار خالد 

*

----------


## الدلميت

*يرحمه الله فقد كان هدافا لدوري الاولي
 في ذلك الوقت عندما كان يلعب في الزهرة 
وبعد انتقاله للمريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحم الله اللاعب الفذ خالد سيكا
فقد كان مهاجما خطيرا يجندل دفاعات الخصوم بمساعدة رفيق دربه قدوره

شكرا علي الصغير على الاضاءات الرائعة

*

----------


## على الصغير

*وتشكيلة المريخ والزمالك مباراه وديه  كانت مكونة من :
حامد بريمة (حارس مرمى) .. جلال كباتا (ظهير أيمن) ..التاج حسن (ثيردباك) .. منصور سبت (إستوبر) 
.. كمال عبد الغني (ظهير ايسر).
(خط الوسط) جمال أبو عنجة وعادل أمين وإبراهيم هارون (أبراهومة الديسكو لاعب الهلال المشطوب حينها)
عاططف القوز (جناح أيسر) .. المرحوح سيكا (رأس حربة) .. عطا أبو القاسم (جناح أيمن)

*

----------

